
Nobel in Economics Given to Angus Deaton for Studies of Consumption - sonabinu
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/business/angus-deaton-nobel-economics.html?_r=0
======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10376175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10376175)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10373768).

------
onoj
there is no Nobel prize in economics.

[http://www.alternet.org/economy/there-no-nobel-prize-
economi...](http://www.alternet.org/economy/there-no-nobel-prize-economics)

~~~
inefficient
The Nobel committee would disagree:
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/)

Things change. For all intents and purposes, this is a nobel prize in
economics, given that the winners are referred to as Nobel laureates by the
Nobel committee.

If anything, I think we put a bit too much weight in these awards in general
which leads to silly articles like this one.

This shouldn't necessarily be taken as support for the economic research
selected for prizes as much as a response to attacking the prize on the basis
of it being in economics.

~~~
mtw
It would make more sense to have a Nobel prize in mathematics than in economic
science.

